# sonic the hedgehog model horse



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I recently had a CM (Custom Model) horse done. I forgot to tell the artist that I want the horse to _look_ like Sonic the hedgehog, but she did this instead, which I think is even better. Let me know what you think. I am sure that the artist would love to hear your input.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Awesomest horse ever! Any thing with Sonic on it is awesome.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> Awesomest horse ever! Any thing with Sonic on it is awesome.


i know, right? May Sonic the hedgehog video games be made FOREVER!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

sonichedghehogbreyer said:


> i know, right? May Sonic the hedgehog video games be made FOREVER!


Totally agree. Btw are you going to Sonic Boom? I am.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> Totally agree. Btw are you going to Sonic Boom? I am.


I wish I could go. Maybe next year. If they still hold it next year.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I'm sure they'll have it next year, they'd disappoint too many fans. This is my first time going and I'll be sure to post some pictures here when I get back.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh. Thanks. I would like to see them.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Even the wallpaper on my computer is picture of Sonic.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

sonichedghehogbreyer said:


> Even the wallpaper on my computer is picture of Sonic.


My whole room is Sonic. Plushies, action figures, games, blanket, pillow, comics, backpacks, hats, enough shirts to last 2 weeks, and pajamas. Plus I can draw him pretty well. I'm a hardcore Sonic fan. Been one for 6 years.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I started liking Sonic back when my dad played his Sega Genesis. Back then, I called him 'blue guy.' 

I forgot about 'blue guy' until my parents got an nintendo gamecube and a Sonic game for it (I think this was before the Wii came out.) I played that all the time and before anyone knew it, I was a Sonic fan once again.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I got into Sonic because a friend of mine bought me a DVD of Sonic X. Never heard of that show so I watched it and I loved it. Then I found out Sonic was also a video game. So it become my obsession. LOL I'm glad I found someone on here who likes Sonic as much as I do!


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> I got into Sonic because a friend of mine bought me a DVD of Sonic X. Never heard of that show so I watched it and I loved it. Then I found out Sonic was also a video game. So it become my obsession. LOL I'm glad I found someone on here who likes Sonic as much as I do!


Wow, I should like send you a friend request or something. I have a bunch of Sonic music on my computer (and on my ipod), both old songs and new ones. I can pretty much get any song off of youtube, so that is where I got Sonic songs from. I make Sonic music videos too. They are on youtube.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Ah my Youtube is 123sonicfangirl.
Do you have a deviantart? This is my account on there http://sonics1andonlygirl.deviantart.com/ It's where I post my artwork of Sonic.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> Ah my Youtube is 123sonicfangirl.
> Do you have a deviantart? This is my account on there http://sonics1andonlygirl.deviantart.com/ It's where I post my artwork of Sonic.


I did but I got a nasty computer virus from that site. My whole computer needed to be re-installed. I am just lucky that my dad is a great computer guy. I don't go there anymore. I am sure I could do it from google images.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I'll just send you some through a Private message.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I will send you a friend request while I am at it. If you are allowed to accept it. I don't want to cause you trouble. My youtube is ScottSilverado2005.


----------

